# Low ratings because of surge?



## Saltyoldman (Oct 18, 2016)

Do you guys or girls feel your ratings drop due to surge prices?


----------



## Bpr2 (Feb 21, 2017)

Yeah. I’ve had a couple of arguments with pax complaining about me raising the rates. One lady after I explained it was all uber and drivers had nothing to do with the pricing felt embarrassed and apologized. 

Second time was a stuck up dude not backing off due to having his woman with him so couldn’t be beat In front of her. He never let up so dropped him off early and took gf (account holder) home. 

She apologized to me about him and gave me a5* for handling the situation well. The surge amount? 1.3


----------



## Ms. Collette (Feb 26, 2016)

Yep


----------



## IERide (Jul 1, 2016)

Uber told us that part of the 180 days of changes was the “new” rating system. Whenever a rider rates low, they are given reasons to pick. One reason is “rates/cost” - if the rider selects that as the reason for the low rating, it does not count toward the driver’s ratings.


----------



## Saltyoldman (Oct 18, 2016)

IERide said:


> Uber told us that part of the 180 days of changes was the "new" rating system. Whenever a rider rates low, they are given reasons to pick. One reason is "rates/cost" - if the rider selects that as the reason for the low rating, it does not count toward the driver's ratings.


This was on Lyft


----------



## Bpr2 (Feb 21, 2017)

Saltyoldman said:


> This was on Lyft


And on uber


----------



## CJfrom619 (Apr 27, 2017)

Riders have always rated low if their on a surge ride. They wanna punish someone for their troubles. 
Pax: the ride coming here was only $20 now it’s $60 for us to get home.


----------



## Julescase (Mar 29, 2017)

CJfrom619 said:


> Riders have always rated low if their on a surge ride. They wanna punish someone for their troubles.
> Pax: the ride coming here was only $20 now it's $60 for us to get home.


And the $60 is still 40% cheaper than a taxi, but those cheap entitled idiots will never appreciate that.

Otherwise, why don't they hop in a taxi instead?


----------



## BostonTaxiDriver (Nov 23, 2014)

Julescase said:


> And the $60 is still 40% cheaper than a taxi, but those cheap entitled idiots will never appreciate that.
> 
> Otherwise, why don't they hop in a taxi instead?


Here in Boston, cabs are cheaper if only going a mile or so, even if Uber has no surge.

If a big Uber surge, taxis are much cheaper for a mile or two ride -- in Boston and likely most other places...

Cabs don't have a $5 minimum or so like Uber, plus no booking fee means they're much cheaper on short runs -- Uber's much cheaper price per mile is negated on short runs.


----------



## Bazinga57 (Oct 2, 2017)

PAX figure the fare goes to us. They don't even consider the Uber take. Higher fare = no tip.


----------



## Eugene73 (Jun 29, 2017)

im getting more and more pax just blurt out what they're paying before they even hit the seat. the best is the d*&bags who say "you're surging me"


----------



## kc ub'ing! (May 27, 2016)

Back in the day when it surged on the reg, I'd spend the trip profusely apologizing for the inflated fare. "Ah gee this is gonna be a pretty expensive ride... sorry, I don't set the rates." Kissed soo much tail! All the while joyfully singing to myself, 'we're in the money!' Pax still stuck it to my rating.

Now when I catch a fat surge my glee is evident! Pax- well you're in a good mood. Me- bet your azz, I'm gettin paid for this ride! Bad rating? Who cares! You'll get those even when perfect at base rates!


----------



## AMP (Apr 4, 2018)

If you believe lyft or uber will drop a rating. Then I have ocean front property in Arizona to sell you.


----------



## Gibman73 (May 20, 2016)

IERide said:


> Uber told us that part of the 180 days of changes was the "new" rating system. Whenever a rider rates low, they are given reasons to pick. One reason is "rates/cost" - if the rider selects that as the reason for the low rating, it does not count toward the driver's ratings.


Absurdly easy to work around this. Pax aren't required to select reasons, they're just there. Pax have figured out that the way to keep dinging drivers is select nothing.


----------



## Eugene73 (Jun 29, 2017)

AMP said:


> If you believe lyft or uber will drop a rating. Then I have ocean front property in Arizona to sell you.


What's the addy and asking price


----------



## AMP (Apr 4, 2018)

5 stars and 5 badges. No make that 10 badges.


----------

